# Russell Crowe.



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2002/09/17/1032054817893.html



> Gladiator star Russell Crowe had to be rescued from a bar room brawl by a female karate champion, it was reported yesterday.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats too funny.

Michael


----------



## bscastro (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2002/09/17/1032054817893.html
> 
> *



That's awesome! She should have let him get beaten a little though. Let him learn his lesson the hard way! 

Bryan


----------



## islandtime (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


..............................................................................
Just another case of an ego or tequila getting in the way of good sense.. OR someone letting his mouth make a debt that his body couldn't pay.. Thank God for women that can kick butt

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## DJDragon (Sep 20, 2002)

Well if Russell started throwing out the punches, they probably would of sued him for many millions.


----------



## islandtime (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJDragon _
> 
> *Well if Russell started throwing out the punches, they probably would of sued him for many millions. *


.................................................................................

I am sure they would have too.. 
BUt This isn't the first ,second or last time that he has been in pub altercations.. He seems like a decent guy and I am sure he takes his share of crap from the general public..
 I would have hated to been Sly Stallone in the height of his "Rambo" days.. Probably every joker in a bar thought he could take him out and said so.
From what everyone says RCrow is a regular guy that likes to get a buzz on in a bar and probablyt wants to get left alone..

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------

